# ...shrooms....



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Anyone recognize these?

They were discovered on a gumball tree (hard wood) that was cut down last year. They are the only mushrooms we've found so far this year. The weather has been extemely hot & humid with thunderstorms/rain downpours sporadically.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like a strange chanterelle to me... Did you eat it? Know what it is?


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't know the mushrooms but did you know that sweet gum trees have medicinal uses? Is that the tree you're calling gumball tree?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Not sure; but seems like I've heard it call Sweet gum. Will google and see if I can find out. 

Thanks for the information. Will see if I can find a site that talks about the medicinal properties of sweet gum. 
----
Googling found this about the American Sweetgum tree, which apparently is also called Gumball:

*Function
Chemicals within the sweet gum fruit and other extracts from the tree seem to have antibacterial properties, according to RxList.

Uses
Sweet gum is used in alternative medicine to treat conditions including cancer, colds, cough, diarrhea, epilepsy, parasitic infections, scabies and sore throats. It is also used to clean wounds.

Features
Sweet gum is generally safe for use in small amounts. It is important to avoid using sweet gum fruits or other extracts on broken skin.

Risks
Sweet gum fruit and other extracts have the potential to cause a number of side effects including diarrhea or skin rashes. When taken by mouth or allowed to enter the bloodstream through broken skin, sweet gum poses a risk for kidney failure, according to RxList.

Considerations
If you are pregnant or nursing, avoid taking sweet gum fruit or other extracts from the tree because of possible adverse effects to your baby.*


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My goats love to munch on sweet gums!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Chanterelles don't have gills, they have ridges that look like when you push wrinkles into cloth.

If not for the fuzzy stuff on the tops, I would say something in the Chicken of the Woods type. . .


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Island of Blueb said:


> Chanterelles don't have gills, they have ridges that look like when you push wrinkles into cloth.
> 
> If not for the fuzzy stuff on the tops, I would say something in the Chicken of the Woods type. . .


Chicken of the woods do not have gills either


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

tinknal said:


> Chicken of the woods do not have gills either


This is very true.


----------

